# Mercury poisoning/ heavy metal toxicity/ amalgam fillings



## pitseleh (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I've noticed that more than a few folks on these boards have mentioned they tested positive for some sort of mercury poisoning or metal toxicity (I remember someone mentioned manganese specifically).

Could you explain to me whether having thyroid disease has anything to do with this kind of metal poisoning? (I have Graves, which appears to be in some sort of remission/drastically improved state after taking Methimazole for about 2.5 yrs.)

I recently had an old amalgam filling removed and a new one put in. The new one broke, so that one had to be removed a month later and another one put in. _I should mention that the dentist never followed any sort of safety protocol when removing or replacing these fillings. As I understand it, there are certain things that should be done- using a rubber dam, using a fresh air supply, etc- to keep from exposing the patient to amalgam fumes and particles. He did nothing of the sort. At one point, after he'd finished the do-over, they were rinsing my mouth and told me to swallow. I asked for a paper cup so I could spit the water instead. The water I spit out was nearly black- brimming with amalgam particles that I'd been swallowing the entire time, not to mention the entire previous visit. _ Ever since I left the dentist's office the very first time, I've had terrible nervous anxiety (to the point where it makes me shake, lose sleep, become physically ill) and depression (frankly little will left to live). Not to mention an intermittent burning feeling that goes from my earlobe down my jaw, and sometimes centers in the tooth. To say it's driving me crazy is the literal truth.

Is this consistent with mercury poisoning? For those of you who've been tested, what kind of doctor performs such testing? (My insurance will not cover any tree-hugging homeopaths or chakra aligners.) What tests must be run?

Any information, advice, support would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pitseleh said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've noticed that more than a few folks on these boards have mentioned they tested positive for some sort of mercury poisoning or metal toxicity (I remember someone mentioned manganese specifically).
> 
> Could you explain to me whether having thyroid disease has anything to do with this kind of metal poisoning? (I have Graves, which appears to be in some sort of remission/drastically improved state after taking Methimazole for about 2.5 yrs.)
> ...


Hoh, boy!! I have not had that experience but others will be along as soon as everyone recovers here from the holidays! LOL!


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm curious too, so I'm subbing!


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh wow. That's horrible!
I don't know about mercury poisoning, but I know one thing for darned sure.

I'd be getting a new dentist immediately and letting this one know exactly why.

Hope yoy are feeling better.
Please, please try to find some joy in each day. Create some. You can do it.


----------

